# Nilif



## Cusack's Human (Sep 11, 2010)

Does anyone know of a good site or book to find info on this method? 
Any pros/cons? 

Thanks!! You guys are always the best help!!


----------



## DCluver33 (May 27, 2010)

here ya go: NILIF training - Training & Behavior


----------



## DJEtzel (Feb 11, 2010)

There aren't any cons other than time. It's a great method!


----------



## elisabeth_00117 (May 17, 2009)

I raise all my dogs (and cats really) on this method.

Can't really think of any real cons besides it takes a dedicated person to do it - it can be hard sometimes but it is for the greater good to stick to your guns!


----------



## Cassidy's Mom (Mar 30, 2003)

Nothing in Life is Free


----------



## FG167 (Sep 22, 2010)

LOVE it!


----------



## Bunch of Rascals (Dec 27, 2010)

We like using it a lot too. I think it just reinforces manners really!  The only thing is consistency...it can be easy to let something slide and have to start from square one. This is something that I, not Frankie, has to work on and would be the only con. You can't fault them for something that you don't do properly.


----------

